
Retiring SRFI - msamir
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.lisp.scheme.srfi.announce/116
======
jlarocco
The headline is misleading. SRFI isn't retiring. The current editor and
maintainer is retiring. The process is only being retired if nobody steps up
to take over.

~~~
msamir
You're right, however i shared it with the same header from author. Hopefully
someone will continue the process and provide the infrastructure

